# EDUP wireless USB adapter install problem



## keithmigdal (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got this for an old imac (10.2.8). Install seems OK - but upon reboot the System Preferences->Network is supposed to say that it sees a new network port - and it DOESN"T!!!!

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Keith


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Was this USB adaptor marketed as OS X 10.2 compatible? What model was it? Also, which iMac do you have? Does it have USB2 ports?


----------



## keithmigdal (Dec 13, 2010)

HI

When I installed the driver it said it supports 10.2 and later.

My iMAC has 10.2.8.

I am guessing I have USB1 ports, just because it is old. How do I tell?

The adapter is a EDUP Wireless 802.11g Hi Gain with Rp-SMA connector

Basically through the install I can get to where the OS sees the device, but according to the install instruction, an icon should appear on SYSTEM PREFERENCES which allows me to configure it - I never see that icon.

So that's where I am now.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open System Preferences, and then click on the Network icon. In that window all network connections will appear in the left pane. Click on it's icon and then you can configure it in the right side of the window.


----------

